# [Ayuda] Me proponen traspasarme un restaurante



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.

Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
De los más valorados en la zona en Tripadvisor. Casi cinco estrellas. Tres años de reputación.
El año pasado fue evidentemente muy flojo. Este verano está yendo a niveles de 2019.
Este mes de agosto hay días que hace casi 2.000€ de caja.
El turco cierra el negocio en unas semanas y ninguno de los empleados quiere quedárselo (uno quiere dedicarse a su familia, otro quiere montarse su propio "food truck", el otro quiere irse por el mundo, etc.).
Está enfocado a turistas principalmente, y los locales no quieren venir porque el precio es demasiado caro (40€ de media por persona).
El negocio tiene este intríngulis:

Una portuguesa es dueña del local.
Esta, a su vez, se lo alquila a un chino.
El chino puso la mitad de las máquinas (cocinas, frigoríficos...) y este, a su vez, lo subarrenda al turco, que puso la otra mitad de la maquinaria.
Dinero:

El chino pide 20.000€ para salirse del contrato (quiere quitárselo de encima) y su parte de la inversión.
El turco pide 35.000€ en concepto del restaurante, reputación, antigüedad, clientes y maquinaria.
El precio es negociable y el turco me dice que puedo pagarle dentro de un año.
Dudas:

El turco es quien lleva el restaurante y cocina. Él creó toda la idea y quiere traspasarlo con su menú y su imagen, pero yo no quiero servir carnes y pescados. Quiero otro menú.
Este verano las cosas estuvieron a niveles de 2019. Pero este invierno nadie sabe qué pasará con los clientes. Hay pocos turistas la mitad del año y si tomo el relevo en otoño no sé qué pasará con los clientes, ni si mi menú gustará o no.
¿Qué haríais?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2021)

Una pregunta: ¿cuánto te paga @calopez por este hilo?


----------



## ELOS (16 Ago 2021)

Ten en cuanta que todo lo relacionado al turismo va a estar algún año más paralizado, eso siendo positivo, siendo un poco realista es posible que se lo quieran cargar definitivamente.

Personalmente Intuyo que Portugal es un país pequeño y las Élites lo puedan dejar un poco apartado, como "intocable" ante los años turbios que se avecinan en Europa

En cuanto a la inversión del restaurante lo veo demasiado arriesgado. 
Es más sensato esperar a ver una pequeña luz al final del túnel. .


----------



## uno_de_tantos (16 Ago 2021)

Tu veras, porque estás hablando de valorar un negocio del que no sabemos nada. Si quieres cambiar el estilo de la cocina, nuestra opinión solo podría basarse en la valoración del local (cosa imposible), los números del negocio anterior dejarán de tener sentido.


----------



## Jose (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



A mí me parece que con 500 mensajes al mes, te va a quedar poco tiempo para trabajar en el restaurante. 

P. D: La gente no se quita de encima los negocios que funcionan . 

Saludos;


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Ago 2021)

El turco y el chino se lo quieren quitar de encima.
Seguro que han ganado tanto dinero que ahora quieren que otro tenga la oportunidad de hacer lo mismo. Eso de acaparar billetazos de 500 dia sí y dia también, cansa.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (16 Ago 2021)

Jose dijo:


> A mí me parece que con 500 mensajes al mes, te va a quedar poco tiempo para trabajar en el restaurante.
> 
> P. D: La gente no se quita de encima los negocios que funcionan .
> 
> Saludos;



Te sorprendería saber la cantidad de gente que hace eso. Las motivaciones son múltiples. Otra cosa es que por supuesto también se intente hacer con los negocios que van mal. Pero esto último es muy difícil conseguirlo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Tu veras, porque estás hablando de valorar un negocio del que no sabemos nada. Si quieres cambiar el estilo de la cocina, nuestra opinión solo podría basarse en la valoración del local (cosa imposible), los números del negocio anterior dejarán de tener sentido.



Di toda la información importante en el mensaje. Si tienes alguna duda específica, la respondo.



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> El turco y el chino se lo quieren quitar de encima.
> Seguro que han ganado tanto dinero que ahora quieren que otro tenga la oportunidad de hacer lo mismo. Eso de acaparar billetazos de 500 dia sí y dia también, cansa.



El chino está en medio. Se quiere salir porque no es hostelero y no pinta nada entre la dueña y el turco. Simplemente.



uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Te sorprendería saber la cantidad de gente que hace eso. Las motivaciones son múltiples. Otra cosa es que por supuesto también se intente hacer con los negocios que van mal. Pero esto último es muy difícil conseguirlo.



En efecto, el turco tiene 70 años y quiere irse con su mujer a navegar por el mundo con su mujer. Yo soy joven y me apetece trabajar, tengo muchas ideas y ganas. Es la principal razón por la que me lo ofrece.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (16 Ago 2021)

Ni lo dudes, compra rápido y dales las gracias al chino y al turco por dejar de forrarse ellos para que te forres tu ahora que han visto que necesitas la pasta.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Di toda la información importante en el mensaje. Si tienes alguna duda específica, la respondo.



No estoy de acuerdo. Lo números, la caja bruta, se necesita saber anual. Podría ser 700.000 euros anuales o 150.000, por decir cifras extremas. En ese sentido no puedo dar mi opinión.

Lo mismo con el alquiler, ¿300 euros? ¿3000 euros?

El personal no preguntaré porque eso depende de la caja y de otras variables. Pero este coste, en un inicio, debes valorarlo junto con los beneficios brutos. No se nada al respecto.

Para valorar una inversión es positivo compararla con otras similares (si existen). Eso te daría la capacidad para saber si el precio es adecuado o se puede regatear. No tengo ni idea.

Las condiciones y DURACIÓN del contrato de alquiler imprescindibles. Si pagas una especie de traspaso, este hay que dividirlo entre los años de duración del contrato. Si va bien, y la dueña lo sabe, entra dentro de lo probable que te suba el alquiler al terminarlo.

Por supuesto hablo solo de la parte económica al adquirirlo. Luego el éxito o no del mismo, es un asunto personal tuyo. Tienes ideas propias, que con esas ideas lo mejores o no, es algo en lo que no puedo entrar.

No sé si hablas en serio, o simplemente es una conversación de chat, lo cual me parece bien, se pasa el rato. Pero vamos, que para no hacer putadas, y en caso de que vaya en serio, lo mejor es no opinar sin saber (que sería mi caso).


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Di toda la información importante en el mensaje. Si tienes alguna duda específica, la respondo.
> 
> 
> El chino está en medio. Se quiere salir porque no es hostelero y no pinta nada entre la dueña y el turco. Simplemente.
> ...



Ya te han comentado lo del tema del turismo. Es muy arriesgado saber qué pasará de aquí a un año como para hacer esa inversión. Lo del cambio de carta no me convence, lo que supuestamente funciona NO lo toques aunque metas nuevos platos porque a lo mejor pierdes la reputación que tenía.

¿Cuáles son sus platos que más tirón tienen?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Ago 2021)

Aún a falta de más datos (alquiler, facturación, licencias...) no lo veo claro


----------



## elnota (16 Ago 2021)

Ratas, barco, huida .....


----------



## bloody_sunday (16 Ago 2021)

Hostelería= porquería ahora mismo como esta la situación lo mismo quiebras en menos de un año. Bancolchon manda


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Lo números, la caja bruta, se necesita saber anual. La media puede ser 700.000 euros anuales o 150.000, por decir cifras extremas. En ese sentido no puedo dar mi opinión.
> 
> Lo mismo con el alquiler, ¿300 euros? ¿3000 euros?
> 
> ...



Depende mucho. Este mes de agosto, 60.000€. En todo el verano estimo que 120.000€, o cerca.

El alquiler son 480€/mes.

Luego, son él y dos empleados más a los que paga 5€/hora (en negro). El pasado invierno fue casi nulo por razones obvias, pero este invierno posiblemente sea distinto.

Hablo bastante en serio. Realmente quiero entrar.

Hablé con los empleados más veteranos. Dos camareros que ayudaron al turco a montar todo hace 3 años. Uno me dice que él preferiría invertir ese dinero en otro restaurante por su cuenta en otro lugar. El otro (que no lo quiere porque quiere estar con su hijo) me dice que él lo haría sin duda y que me puede ayudar en todo. Además, habla español y me puede ser muy útil.

Igualmente, tomo nota de todo lo que aportas. Me apunto el tema de la duración del contrato, la posibilidad de que suban el alquiler y todo lo que mencionaste. Me es bastante útil porque tengo demasiada información en la cabeza y me viene bien que me subrayen ciertas cosas.

Es el primer negocio que emprendería en mi vida, pero personalmente quiero dedicarme a la hostelería, llevo dos años en el sector, mis amigos son casi todos hosteleros, me divierte el proyecto, tengo muchas ganas de trabajar en él y no me importa si sale mal.

Te agradezco lo que aportas. Mil gracias.



juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya te han comentado lo del tema del turismo. Es muy arriesgado saber qué pasará de aquí a un año como para hacer esa inversión. Lo del cambio de carta no me convence, lo que supuestamente funciona NO lo toques aunque metas nuevos platos porque a lo mejor pierdes la reputación que tenía.
> 
> ¿Cuáles son sus platos que más tirón tienen?



Lo sé. Pero tenemos un problema: yo hace muchos años que no cocino carne ni pescado. Entre otras cosas, porque no como. Y, aunque comiese, yo tengo otra idea.

El restaurante fue variando mucho de platos secundarios, pero la estrella es un bistec de ternera y un par de pescados que son los que más se venden. Cuesta 6€ en lonja y lo vende por 19€.

Pero lo que yo quiero es un restaurante de comida mediterránea, que en la zona no hay. Quiero platos como la shakshuka israelí, paella los domingos (soy valenciano), especialidades turcas, tapas y embutidos españoles, postres italianos, platos griegos... Tengo claro l oque quiero hacer, cómo, a qué precio, cómo organizarme, cantidades, stock... Todo.

Entiendo lo arriesgado del cambio de menú para un restaurante "marinero". Pero quiero hacer esta apuesta porque quiero cocinar lo que me gusta, lo que yo comería, al precio que yo pagaría, dar el mejor servicio que pueda y atraer al público local portugués que ahora mismo no existe apenas.


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Depende mucho. Este mes de agosto, 60.000€. En todo el verano estimo que 120.000€, o cerca.
> 
> El alquiler son 480€/mes.
> 
> ...



Tal como están las cosas, yo no me metería, pero si lo haces, mantén la carne y pescados que funcionan. Por lo que cuentas, le sacan una buena rentabilidad. Los otros platos que propones son buena idea.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Ago 2021)

Deberías decir al menos en qué ciudad.
¿Algarve?


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

Suponiendo la historia cierta, tienes en un negocio de playa unos 100 días buenos al año. Si haces unos por otros 1.500 euros diarios de caja, estás facturando 150.000 euros al año.

En un restaurante (he llevado dos y sé de lo que hablo) la tercera parte se la lleva el género, otra tercera los salarios y SS y el tercio que queda es para el dueño. Osea, unos 50.000 al año. De ahí deduce impuestos y local. Mira a ver cuánto puedes amortizar, que es muy poco.

Si el traspaso te sale por 55.000, es una ruina. Otra cosa sería un restaurante que hace 1.500 pero los hace cada día, no solo en temporada.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Tal como están las cosas, yo no me metería, pero si lo haces, mantén la carne y pescados que funcionan. Por lo que cuentas, le sacan una buena rentabilidad. Los otros platos que propones son buena idea.



La mejor idea que tiene es la paella. Es, con diferencia, lo más rentable. A una carne le puedes sacar un 60-65% sobre la venta, y a una paella más de un 75%.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deberías decir al menos en qué ciudad.
> ¿Algarve?



Madeira o Azores. Pero no puedo afinar más.


antonio estrada dijo:


> Suponiendo la historia cierta, tienes en un negocio de playa unos 100 días buenos al año. Si haces unos por otros 1.500 euros diarios de caja, estás facturando 150.000 euros al año.
> 
> En un restaurante (he llevado dos y sé de lo que hablo) la tercera parte se la lleva el género, otra tercera los salarios y SS y el tercio que queda es para el dueño. Osea, unos 50.000 al año. De ahí deduce impuestos y local. Mira a ver cuánto puedes amortizar, que es muy poco.
> 
> Si el traspaso te sale por 55.000, es una ruina. Otra cosa sería un restaurante que hace 1.500 pero los hace cada día, no solo en temporada.



Justamente venía a por opiniones como la tuya. Tomo nota de todo.

La parte más curiosa que olvidé añadir: abre sólo medio día. No trabaja de día. Ni los domingos. Mi idea es trabajar solo si hace falta, atendiendo hasta donde pueda, cuando vea que hay muy poco trabajo. Realmente estoy dispuesto a echarme a la espalda todo el trabajo que sea al principio.

Como dices por ahí, creo que la paella podría ser una gran apuesta para mantener la parte "marinera".

Más que ganar dinero, quiero divertirme trabajando y mejorar mil cosas, que es el motivo por el que me quiero meter.

Pero tomo nota de tu opinión sobre el precio del traspaso. Muchas gracias.


----------



## max power (16 Ago 2021)

Sin tener ni idea de hosteleria, me da la sensacion que planteas una mezcla extraña. Platos griegos, Italianos, Españoles... No se. Cuando voy a comer fuera me gusta saber a lo que voy y que esperar. Si la carta es demasiado variada desconfio. No se puede hacer todo bien.

Un restaurante con ensaladas y comida a la brasa lo veo bien para la costa.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Depende mucho. Este mes de agosto, 60.000€. En todo el verano estimo que 120.000€, o cerca.



Si el alquiler es anual, el personal contratado todo el año, y los gastos generales anuales, debes saber los ingresos anuales. No es lo mismo hacer 120.000 en verano y otros 200.000 a lo largo del año, que hacer 120.000 y 100.000 más. 

100.000 euros en un negocio de ese tipo, son 6.000 euros brutos de beneficio MENSUAL. 

Tampoco vale lo que te digan. Coméntales que quieres ir a hablar con ellos (en el restaurante), y sin avisar previamente, una vez que estés allí, pídeles ver los números.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Luego, son él y dos empleados más a los que paga 5€/hora (en negro). El pasado invierno fue casi nulo por razones obvias, pero este invierno posiblemente sea distinto.



Opinión personal, al margen de los números. Un negocio no es negocio si tienes que andar haciendo trampas para ganar dinero. Estar legal es salud, tanto para los empleados, como para ti. No te aconsejaría nunca coger un negocio si necesitas estar desprotegido y fuera de la ley para poder llevar el sueldo a casa. En serio, no te plantees los gastos de esa manera. Haz los cálculos con la gente dada de alta.

Tendrás otro tipo de problemas, siempre te puede tocar un jeta que al verse cubierto abuse, pero la otra opción es mucho peor. Hoy duermes tranquilo, sigue haciéndolo.

Hablo de España, pero imagino que en Portugal si no es lo mismo, lo será en el futuro, y tu quieres un negocio con futuro.

Al margen de esto, y teniendo todavía muchas interrogantes. En principio...repito....en principio, los números son muy buenos. 

Suerte


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pero lo que yo quiero es un restaurante de comida mediterránea, que en la zona no hay. Quiero platos como la shakshuka israelí, paella los domingos (soy valenciano), especialidades turcas, tapas y embutidos españoles, postres italianos, platos griegos... Tengo claro l oque quiero hacer, cómo, a qué precio, cómo organizarme, cantidades, stock... Todo.
> 
> Entiendo lo arriesgado del cambio de menú para un restaurante "marinero". Pero quiero hacer esta apuesta porque quiero cocinar lo que me gusta, lo que yo comería, al precio que yo pagaría, dar el mejor servicio que pueda y atraer al público local portugués que ahora mismo no existe apenas.



vamos, que pretendes cambiar una propuesta "honesta" en terminos de producto por otra de mierda que es la manida dieta mediterranea con salsas,pastas, tapas y embutido....y masas.


si sabes que la formula funciona, tú no vas a reinventar la cocacola. 
la gente va a comer lo que ellos quieren, no lo que tú quieres que coman....dar ese paso conlleva tiempo y trabajo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (16 Ago 2021)

El alquiler es muy bajo para ser primera linea y la facturacion en agosto tambien. Supongo que debe ser pequeño. Como es posible que no trabaje durante el dia en un restaurante de playa? Solo con refrescos y tapas ganaria mas.
Si la ubicacion es tan buena el estilo de comida es lo de menos.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



Si quieres hacer un menú diferente, ahórrate todo este rollo y abre un restaurante por tu cuenta.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Madeira o Azores. Pero no puedo afinar más.
> 
> Justamente venía a por opiniones como la tuya. Tomo nota de todo.
> 
> ...



Abrir todo el día o no es un problema de coste/beneficio, si aumentando los costes un 40% no aumentas la rentabilidad, no abras. Que el coste del local se divide entre más horas trabajadas, de acuerdo, pero los salarios, la luz, etc se disparan a cada hora que uno está abierto.

Mi opinión sobre la restauración en Azores, ni idea, pero Madeira, cara y mala. El nivel medio por los suelos, de los que le ponen palitos de cangrejo a un arroz con marisco.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

max power dijo:


> Sin tener ni idea de hosteleria, me da la sensacion que planteas una mezcla extraña. Platos griegos, Italianos, Españoles... No se. Cuando voy a comer fuera me gusta saber a lo que voy y que esperar. Si la carta es demasiado variada desconfio. No se puede hacer todo bien.
> 
> Un restaurante con ensaladas y comida a la brasa lo veo bien para la costa.



Veamos:

Yo quiero hacer pocos platos, pero bien hechos. De hecho, lo que están cocinando ahora es una gran mierda, para mi gusto. De mal aspecto y caro.

Los platos que tengo en mente son platos baratos de cocinar, fáciles de organizar, vistosos, que gustan a todo el mundo (una shakshuka es pisto con huevos y queso feta) y postres que tengo pensado cocinar yo. En resumen: lo importante es hacer lo que uno querría comer al precio que querría pagar.

Comida a la brasa y ensaladas es hortera para mi gusto, no me divierte hacerlo y es lo mismo que hay en todas partes. Si los nuevos restaurantes tipo McDonald's, sushi y demás están funcionando con el público local, quiero hacer mi apuesta con platos más dignos que una carne a la brasa, un sushi o una hamburguesa. That's all.


Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> vamos, que pretendes cambiar una propuesta "honesta" en terminos de producto por otra de mierda que es la manida dieta mediterranea con salsas,pastas, tapas y embutido....y masas.
> 
> 
> si sabes que la formula funciona, tú no vas a reinventar la cocacola.
> la gente va a comer lo que ellos quieren, no lo que tú quieres que coman....dar ese paso conlleva tiempo y trabajo.



No afino porque es un foro público. Solamente.

El restaurante es obscenamente caro para su relación calidad/precio. Todos los locales me lo dicen. Por eso no van.

No es un restaurante "de nivel". Es caro. Para ser claro: es una trampa para turistas que puedes encontrar en Las Ramblas de Barcelona. Y no quiero trabajar un negocio así.



uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Si el alquiler es anual, el personal contratado todo el año, y los gastos generales anuales, debes saber los ingresos anuales. No es lo mismo hacer 120.000 en verano y otros 200.000 a lo largo del año, que hacer 120.000 y 100.000 más.
> 
> 100.000 euros en un negocio de ese tipo, son 6.000 euros brutos de beneficio MENSUAL.
> 
> ...



Tengo que decir que está pagando a casi todos en negro. No sé cómo lo hace.

Prefiero no hacerlo, obviamente. Mi planteamiento este otoño es intentar trabajar sólo dos personas. En cuanto tenga todo más claro, por supuesto, todo en blanco. Mi idea de pagar en negro es porque los empleados que se van me dijeron que pueden ayudarme esporádicamente en picos de trabajo y ahí les pagaría en negro. Pero si tengo algo más de carga, apostaría por empleados fijos. Por supuesto. Sólo quiero ver hasta dónde puedo hacer yo solo (para mí, un hostelero que comienza debe ser el que más trabaje de todos, hay gente que monta un negocio y se va a su casa, pero no es mi caso).

Por lo demás, gracias de nuevo. Tomo nota de cada cosa.


Diosa-Harley dijo:


> El alquiler es muy bajo para ser primera linea y la facturacion en agosto tambien. Supongo que debe ser pequeño. Como es posible que no trabaje durante el dia en un restaurante de playa? Solo con refrescos y tapas ganaria mas.
> Si la ubicacion es tan buena el estilo de comida es lo de menos.



Nueve mesas, sí. Según él, el menú del día no le era rentable (confirmado por los empleados). El tema es que no es Algarve. Al ser unas islas, es un tipo de turismo bastante más estacional y esporádico.

Gracias por el aporte : )



dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Si quieres hacer un menú diferente, ahórrate todo este rollo y abre un restaurante por tu cuenta.



Es la opción que pienso desde hace tiempo, claro. Pero me lo ofrecieron por casualidad, me parece una gran oportunidad y quiero intentar mantener la "imagen" (que tampoco es que sea Can Roca) y aportar mi propio trabajo.

La cosa es que puedo comenzar con muy poca inversión un negocio de recorrido en un sitio único. Esta oportunidad no se presenta todos los días. De ahí que me esté planteando todo esto. Pero gracias por tu aporte.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Abrir todo el día o no es un problema de coste/beneficio, si aumentando los costes un 40% no aumentas la rentabilidad, no abras. Que el coste del local se divide entre más horas trabajadas, de acuerdo, pero los salarios, la luz, etc se disparan a cada hora que uno está abierto.
> 
> Mi opinión sobre la restauración en Azores, ni idea, pero Madeira, cara y mala. El nivel medio por los suelos, de los que le ponen palitos de cangrejo a un arroz con marisco.



Ahí está el tema: la zona ofrece una hostelería de muy baja calidad. Ni se me ocurre poner nada congelado ni precocinado, como hacen otros. Todo lo quiero hacer yo a mano. Todo. Si funciona, de puta madre. Si no, lección aprendida para mí.

Salga bien o mal, la experiencia me la llevo.

Haré números sobre las horas a las que abrir y veré si mantengo el horario actual de sólo cenas. Si abro por la mañana sería para trabajar yo solo, quizá haciendo desayunos o tapas, un tipo de comida que pueda tener preparada y servir yo sin más empleados. Sólo necesito gente para la noche.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Nueve mesas, sí. Según él, el menú del día no le era rentable (confirmado por los empleados). El tema es que no es Algarve. Al ser unas islas, es un tipo de turismo bastante más estacional y esporádico



No conozco portugal. Me lo imagino parecido a una playa en españa. Llena de bañistas en verano. Pero todos los negocios estacionales se exprimen al maximo los meses buenos. Se abre todas las horas permitidas. Aunque no haya menu de dia con bebidas, helados, crepes y cosas que pueda preparar uno mismo se queda una persona atendiendo. La cosa es que no pare el goteo de la caja en ningun momento. El resto del año cerrado o solo fines de semana y reducir gastos
He visto baretos con poca gente y sin cocina y se mantienen porque abren 16 horas


----------



## damnit (16 Ago 2021)

Yo no voy a aportar más de lo que te han aportado, pero desde siempre he sabido que si algo funciona, mejor no lo toques. Si lo que vas a hacer es entrar con tu experiencia como manager de un negocio, y posiblemente afinarlo un poco más, entonces adelante. Pero si el restaurante funciona, ¿para qué vas a cambiar el "core" del negocio?

Por cierto 55.000€ para un restaurante en Portugal, aunque sea una zona de costa es un traspaso carísimo. Dicho esto, no has comentado el tamaño, si es de un tamaño relativamente grande y puedes sentar a mucha gente, pues igual todavía.


----------



## Abrojo (16 Ago 2021)

y eso en temporada baja va a funcionar? venderás platos calientes o siempre hace buen tiempo por ahí?


----------



## BogadeAriete (16 Ago 2021)

Meterte en el negocio de la Restauracion en plena plandemia COVID...


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ago 2021)

Vamos a ver, ¿Pretendes pagar 80k por un restaurante al que vas a cambiar la carta, que funciona muy bien, al día siguiente de entrar?

Muy listo no pareces.

Si quieres inventar la pólvora, te saldrá más barato alquilar un local al lado y equiparlo. Todavía te quedará algo para ir tirando.


----------



## max power (16 Ago 2021)

Coincido con la filosofía este comentario.

Tu quieres hacer algo que a ti te gusta y te lo tomas como una experiencia pero creo, desde el respeto, que no lo enfocas bien.

Tu negocio debe satisfacer a precio competitivo las necesidades del consumidor.

Un caluroso dia de agosto delante del mar....quien quiere comer pisto?

A mi me apetece una ensalada generosa y refrescante, unas sardinas a la brasa, una paella, frango no churrasco (pollo a la brasa), cosas asi....


----------



## Dr. Oldman (16 Ago 2021)

Jose dijo:


> A mí me parece que con 500 mensajes al mes, te va a quedar poco tiempo para trabajar en el restaurante.
> 
> P. D: La gente no se quita de encima los negocios que funcionan .
> 
> Saludos;



Estas muy equivocado. Por no decirte que no tienes no puta idea. 
Hay mucha mas gente de la que crees que ga montado verdaderas minas de oro y, por no saber gestionarlo o simplemente porque la situación les ha superado, deciden quitárselo de encima al precio que sea. Trabajar por cuenta propia tiene muchos riesgos que no asumís los que os chapais la berja a las 18 y oa vais a tomar una caña con los colegas.


----------



## Scarjetas (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



¿Vienes a un foro a preguntar esto?¿En serio?....mete toda la pasta y arruinate


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ago 2021)

Tienes varias piezas móviles o, como dicen en Alemania, "demasiados cocineros arruinando el caldo". Además, el demonio esta en los detalles.

Me chirrían varias cosas, y yo no entraría al negocio sin tener respuesta/consideración con lo siguiente:
- ¿Por qué coño ningún empleado se lo quiere quedar, y uno incluso quiere abrir algo "del estilo" (aunque no es lo mismo, lo sé) por su cuenta?
- ¿Por qué es el único restaurante de esas características en la zona? Ésta es una pregunta retórica. Si algo funciona siempre tiene competencia.
- Si los locales no van por el precio, los turistas que se acercarán son "low-cost". Mira con lupa esos números.
- Si el restaurante solo lleva 3 años funcionando no puedes fiarte demasiado de los números. Tampoco de Tripadvisor (los comentarios se compran).

Aparte: Esos arrendos y subarrendos te la van a liar. Al cambiar de dueño la Portuguesa podría subirte el alquiler, y al chino le tienes que pagar si o si...solo por eso yo no me metería.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Ago 2021)

Cuando el cantinero vende la bota, o sabe a pez o está rota.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (16 Ago 2021)

Huye insensato. Gandalf dixit.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ago 2021)

Aún no has reunido la pasta para comprarle a tu mujer la frutería 

Y ya quieres meterte en otro embolao


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Yo no voy a aportar más de lo que te han aportado, pero desde siempre he sabido que si algo funciona, mejor no lo toques. Si lo que vas a hacer es entrar con tu experiencia como manager de un negocio, y posiblemente afinarlo un poco más, entonces adelante. Pero si el restaurante funciona, ¿para qué vas a cambiar el "core" del negocio?
> 
> Por cierto 55.000€ para un restaurante en Portugal, aunque sea una zona de costa es un traspaso carísimo. Dicho esto, no has comentado el tamaño, si es de un tamaño relativamente grande y puedes sentar a mucha gente, pues igual todavía.



Porque los platos son excesivamente caros, bastante mejorables (no aportan nada que no aporte la competencia) y porque el público local no quiere ir.

Sólo por eso quiero cambiarlo. Y porque quiero cocinar lo que a mí me gusta. Si voy a tener mi propio negocio y tomar tantos riesgos, al menos que sea haciendo lo que me guste, no cocinando cosas que no me interesan lo más mínimo. En esto difiero con la opinión de muchos. Lo siento.



max power dijo:


> Coincido con la filosofía este comentario.
> 
> Tu quieres hacer algo que a ti te gusta y te lo tomas como una experiencia pero creo, desde el respeto, que no lo enfocas bien.
> 
> ...



Nadie sabe las necesidades del consumidor. Hay infinidad de restaurantes con infinidad de clientes distintos, infinidad de gustos. Tampoco voy a gastar dinero en un análisis de mercado porque no soy una multinacional.

¿Un caluroso día de verano una ensalada de mierda? No. ¿Sardinas a la brasa? Vete a Andalucía. ¿Pollo a la brasa? No tiene sentido si rechazas una shakshuka (que no es un pisto: es bastante mejor).

Esto, además de ser un negocio, es un restaurante. Y, si tienes un restaurante donde no te irías a comer, estás perdiendo el tiempo. Ni gusto del consumidor ni historias. No hay vuelta de hoja.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tienes varias piezas móviles o, como dicen en Alemania, "demasiados cocineros arruinando el caldo". Además, el demonio esta en los detalles.
> 
> Me chirrían varias cosas, y yo no entraría al negocio sin tener respuesta/consideración con lo siguiente:
> - ¿Por qué coño ningún empleado se lo quiere quedar, y uno incluso quiere abrir algo "del estilo" (aunque no es lo mismo, lo sé) por su cuenta?
> ...



Coincido con todas tus preguntas porque me hice las mismas.

Hablé con todos los empleados, uno por uno. Son amiguetes míos y me dan toda la información. Y me dieron consejos bastante dispares entre ellos (por eso estoy bastante confundido). Cada uno tiene una versión. Pero no se lo quieren quedar por distintos motivos: uno quiere hacerse su propio "food truck", otro quiere irse de viaje por el mundo, el otro quiere descansar, el otro quiere estar con sus hijos... Auqnue el rstaurante sea una enorme ganga, aunque lo vendiesen por 1.000€ con una facturación de un millón, la realidad es que es difícil encontrar gente que tenga ganas de enrolarse en un restaurante.

Los turistas que van vienen por el sitio y las vistas, principalmente. La decoración y el lugar hacen un todo, con lo que es un gancho para los turistas que, como siempre son nuevos, no tienen referencias. Además, los guiris tampoco distinguen un hummus de una menestra de verduras. Comen y pagan. Y esto lo tengo claro porque pagan un precio desorbitado por un plato de baja estofa y te dejan cinco estrellas en Tripadvisor.

También me incordia bastante el detalle que mencionas del arrendo y subarrendo. Hay un juego de manos que no termino de ver del todo. Obviamente no daré un paso sin tener todo negro sobre blanco, claro.


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún no has reunido la pasta para comprarle a tu mujer la frutería
> 
> Y ya quieres meterte en otro embolao



No sé de qué hablas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2021)

Scarjetas dijo:


> ¿Vienes a un foro a preguntar esto?¿En serio?....mete toda la pasta y arruinate



Es un hilo "clickbait" patrocinado por @calopez.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún no has reunido la pasta para comprarle a tu mujer la frutería
> 
> Y ya quieres meterte en otro embolao



@AmericanSamoa es un multi de @javiwell, el trol de la frutería.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ago 2021)

Desconozco qué experiencia tienes en hostelería, pero estás plenamente equivocado en absolutamente todo.

Un negocio no está para ganar dinero. Si piensas así sólo te espera miseria. Te metes a narcotraficante y ya está. La gente que no se mete a narcotraficante es porque quiere ganar dinero haciendo lo que le gusta, al menos, la mayoría así lo quiere.

Si tanto te gusta el pollo a la brasa móntatelo tú y hazle la competencia a los millones de restaurantes de pollo a la brasa.

Lo que yo quiero hacer lo hacen pocos restaurantes. Y en París hay algún "traiteur" que hace esto y todavía hoy vive después de años. Cerca de la torre Eiffel, por cierto.

La hostelería no va de hacer dinero. Un restaurante es algo duro y que te roba toda tu vida. Si te la vas a pasar cocinando lo que no te gusta, no lo hagas. Es más: si no te gusta lo que haces, *se acabará notando. La gente lo percibe*.

No es tan complicado. Lo siento.


----------



## jvega (16 Ago 2021)

De Portugal siempre recordaré el franco a la brasa, llévate a coali el te puede asesorar es ecsperto en el crunch


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2021)

Su hobby es trolear en este subforo y hacerte perder el tiempo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Ago 2021)

Joder, solo se oye que este verano no se encuentra gente que quiera trabajar en la restauración, si eres bueno trabaja en cualquier sitio de la zona y coges experiencia y ya darás el salto más adelante con más datos.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (16 Ago 2021)

Chinos y turcos? Ese es un negocio para el Nini, propone el tema a ver si quiere ir de manager


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Ago 2021)

Eres tonto? Te vas a meter en hostelería ahora?


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Ago 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> El turco y el chino se lo quieren quitar de encima.
> Seguro que han ganado tanto dinero que ahora quieren que otro tenga la oportunidad de hacer lo mismo. Eso de acaparar billetazos de 500 dia sí y dia también, cansa.



Nunca se coge un negocio que se quiera traspasar.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



Que sabes de llevar un restaurante o cocina?


----------



## pepe01 (16 Ago 2021)

Muy enrevesado las relaciones portiguesa-chino+ turco y muy caro los platos y la media por persona, normal que no aparezca ningún portugués, que es la clientela segura, no me mola


----------



## damnit (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Porque los platos son excesivamente caros, bastante mejorables (no aportan nada que no aporte la competencia) y porque el público local no quiere ir.
> 
> Sólo por eso quiero cambiarlo. Y porque quiero cocinar lo que a mí me gusta. Si voy a tener mi propio negocio y tomar tantos riesgos, al menos que sea haciendo lo que me guste, no cocinando cosas que no me interesan lo más mínimo. En esto difiero con la opinión de muchos. Lo siento.



bueno, entiendo perfectamente a dónde quieres llegar, pero si como ya dices, el negocio funciona y tus clientes están a gusto y vienen, ¿por qué cambiarlo? ¿por qué cambiar radicalmente el potencial cliente que ya tienes y está satisfecho? Eso por un lado, por otro lado, al fin y al cabo, aunque estés haciendo algo que te gusta, es una empresa y una empresa es para hacer dinero, no se trata tanto de que "cocines lo que a tí te guste" como dices, sino de que cocines lo que le guste a tu clientela, ¿no?

Intento aportar un punto de vista desde fuera, nada más. Está claro que esto no es una cuestión de estar o no de acuerdo, es un opinión al fin y al cabo.


----------



## damnit (16 Ago 2021)

Mira casa mingo, 100 años estafando a turistas con un pollo con patatas guarrero y una ensalada prefabricada. Dios sabe la de millones que se embolsará ese pájaro.

Dicho esto, yo como tampoco lo veo desde el punto de vista de restaurador del OP, solo lo veo desde el punto de vista corporativo, y yo desde luego para ganar dinero haría lo que más beneficio me de, sin filigranas.


----------



## damnit (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Un negocio no está para ganar dinero.



ahí te equivocas macho, no me jodas

el fin último de CUALQUIER EMPRESA, desde Apple hasta Huevos Paco S.L. es GANAR DINERO, no tiene otro objeto. Salvo que seas una ONG. Vale que por el camino quieras hacer lo que te gusta pero tus miras deben estar en hacer dinero, si no, es un hobby. Un hobby caro, pero un hobby.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2021)

@calopez, cabrón, queremos trols de calidac.


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> ahí te equivocas macho, no me jodas
> 
> el fin último de CUALQUIER EMPRESA, desde Apple hasta Huevos Paco S.L. es GANAR DINERO, no tiene otro objeto. Salvo que seas una ONG. Vale que por el camino quieras hacer lo que te gusta pero tus miras deben estar en hacer dinero, si no, es un hobby. Un hobby caro, pero un hobby.



Además @HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L le puede dar unos consejos


----------



## damnit (16 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Además @HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L le puede dar unos consejos



ya decía yo cuando lo estaba escribiendo que me sonaba de algo el nombre ese que me estaba inventando  en verdad no me lo estaba inventando, era mi subconsciente


----------



## ediedee (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



Me faltan muchísimos datos como para aconsejarte, cual es la facturación anual? Cuanto te cobran de alquiler? Cuál es el volumen de facturación mensual? 

A parte de eso no conozco como funciona el mercado en Portugal, si es mucho o poco dinero de lo que hablas ¿No lo sé? No me parecería mal bajar el ticket medio para atraer más clientela y 2000€ de tope de facturación es poco en España, pero en Portugal puede estar bien. Los traspasos son bastante económicos también pero claro eso en los parámetros españoles.


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> bueno, entiendo perfectamente a dónde quieres llegar, pero si como ya dices, el negocio funciona y tus clientes están a gusto y vienen, ¿por qué cambiarlo? ¿por qué cambiar radicalmente el potencial cliente que ya tienes y está satisfecho? Eso por un lado, por otro lado, al fin y al cabo, aunque estés haciendo algo que te gusta, es una empresa y una empresa es para hacer dinero, no se trata tanto de que "cocines lo que a tí te guste" como dices, sino de que cocines lo que le guste a tu clientela, ¿no?
> 
> Intento aportar un punto de vista desde fuera, nada más. Está claro que esto no es una cuestión de estar o no de acuerdo, es un opinión al fin y al cabo.



¿Por qué cambiarlo?
Por que se cree muy listo.

(Bueno, si fuese en la vida real)


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Ago 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La mejor idea que tiene es la paella. Es, con diferencia, lo más rentable. A una carne le puedes sacar un 60-65% sobre la venta, y a una paella más de un 75%.



Cuando has visto tu a un portugués muriendo por una paella?

Yo nunca.

No veo el punto de querer atraer público local ofreciendo los platos que gustan al dueño, no a los clientes.

Allí hay dos segmentos muy definidos:
*El tradicional: los platos de siempre, grandes cantidades, guisos, patatas, arroz, alheira, borrego, ternera y mucha más inclinación al pescado y marisco que en España, al no considerarse producto elitista necesariamente. Los postres son también importantes para el público, no descuidarlos.
*El gilipichis: también boyante aunque no tan abundante. Comiditas de diseño pero no particularmente transplantar las típicas de otro país, sino cualquier cosa que se venda como internacional o de diseño. Lisboa y zonas costeras tienen sitios de éstos a patadas. Extraña profusion de sushi y similares.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (16 Ago 2021)

Obviamente faltan datos.
Como apunte, yo soy cosocio de un negocio muy enfocado al turismo. En temporada facturamos unos 2000€ diarios y somos 3 trabajadores. 
Es un negocio algo más intensivo en capital que un restaurante, pero no mucho más.
Pagando alquileres y deudas los números salen justitos.
Haz bien los números y no te dejes llevar por la ilusión.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (16 Ago 2021)

Meterte en un traspaso palmando 55000 pavos de un restaurante al que solo van los turistas en unas islas que tienen poco turismo y en medio de una plandemia ¿Que podría salir mal?
La única forma de sacarle algo de rentabilidad sería atrayendo al público local, pero ya tendrías que cambiar todo y para eso ¿Que ganas con el traspaso?

Huye, hay mejores lugares y mejores condiciones para montar lo que quieres.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



Varias preguntas: 

1.- Cuantos años de contrato. 
2.- Cual es el precio de alquiler. Hay opción de compra? 
3.- Cual es el beneficio actual. 
4.- Hay posibilidades de mejora. En que porcentaje valoras mejorar la gestión y las ventas? 
5:_ Cabe esperar alguna contingencia que pueda afectar al negocio? Nuevos competidores, cambios de carretera,?
6.- Tiene todas las licencias en orden? 

Si ves podibilidades de mejora, y tienes ganas de trabajar, y encaja con tu estilo de vida a nivel personal, yo lo cogeria, pero daría 10.000 al chino y 10.000 al turco, y le pediría 30 años al propietario portugués alegando que vas a hacer obras de mejora.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Cuando has visto tu a un portugués muriendo por una paella?
> 
> Yo nunca.
> 
> ...



Es más, cómo se puede entender que alguien vaya a un sitio y pida esa mierda?

Fué el OP el que habló de la paella y dije que el margen era brutal. No he comido paella desde la mili en 1981, imagínate.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Depende mucho. Este mes de agosto, 60.000€. En todo el verano estimo que 120.000€, o cerca.
> 
> El alquiler son 480€/mes.
> 
> ...



Quiere estar con su hijo pero te ayudaría? Cómo?


----------



## sorosgay (16 Ago 2021)

*'Espejo Público' entrevista a un hostelero que "no encuentra trabajadores", sin decir que fue acusado de explotación laboral* 





Corrupción: - Flojos aspañoles que no quieren currar: 'Espejo Público' entrevista a hostelero FACHA que "no encuentra trabajadores", acusado de explotación laboral


Si ejjj que los jovenejjj son unos flojojjj y no quieren currar 14 horas diarias por 4 cacahuetes y las gracias por rellenar CV, putos rojos, vivaspaña! sonrisa...




www.burbuja.info





yo te diria que pegues una leida a ese hilo, hagas lo que hagas vas a ser acusado de explotaciona, mas los juicios laborales a los que te expones.
¿no pensaste un micro emprendimiento con cero inversion?ejemplo vender comida a domicilio?


----------



## djvan (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy en una zona turística de Portugal.
> 
> Un turco fundó un restaurante de carnes y pescados hace tres años.
> Restaurante pequeño, delante de la playa y con vistas al océano. El único con estos parámetros en la playa.
> ...



Te va a estafar probablemente , las cajas que te dice que hace ojo si es real…

Otra cosa que no cuadra.. porque cierra un restaurante que le da pasta? Porque si lo va a cerrar gratis a ti por quedártelo te quiere sacar 35k mas otros 20k el chino?? Porque si va tan bien no se lo quiere quedar ninguno de los que están ahora trabajando ahí??


Las máquinas instaladas en la cocina y ya con uso no llegan a 55k ni de broma.

Si quieres verlo por ti mismo manda a comer y cenar 3 veces a algún conocido tuyo que no conozcan en el restaurante y sin Que en el restaurante y los dueños sepan nada .. el día de más afluencia y el día que menos y otro al azar y que esté el primero comiendo y se vaya el último a ver si de verdad hay flujo de personas y servicios…

Te acabo de salvar de perder 55k ya me lo agradecerás


----------



## sorosgay (16 Ago 2021)

djvan dijo:


> Te va a estafar probablemente , las cajas que te dice que hace ojo si es real…
> 
> Otra cosa que no cuadra.. porque cierra un restaurante que le da pasta? Porque si lo va a cerrar gratis a ti por quedártelo te quiere sacar 35k mas otros 20k el chino?? Porque si va tan bien no se lo quiere quedar ninguno de los que están ahora trabajando ahí??
> 
> ...



eso de comprar fondos de negocios............mmmm
aparte parece no estar en el metier,cree que vas de vacaciones por hobby . si fuera chef no creo que preguntaria en un foro


----------



## Salgado Solitario (16 Ago 2021)

Después del gran éxito que tuvo el hilo del traspaso de la frutería exclavista ahora Calopez nos agasaja con otro producto de consumo masivo, el traspaso de un restaurante turístico. 

Dentro de poco el traspaso de un puticlub porque el dueño se quiere retirar a un monasterio. Sólo en Burbuja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Ago 2021)

Mejor que gastártelo en un coche si puede ser, pero si ves que pasa el tiempo y no sacas beneficios, sabrás que has hecho mal.


----------



## parcifal (16 Ago 2021)

El saben aquél de un turco, un chino, una portugesa y un español....


----------



## hefesto (16 Ago 2021)

Lo unico que lo salva es el alquiler,si el traspaso fuese menor seria el clasico bar paco para cervezas con tapas de tortilla.


----------



## AlfredHard (16 Ago 2021)

¿y los putos aliens?¿y los putos negacionistas muriendo por las calles? 0/10 ¿cómo cojones un negocio que funciona como un reloj te lo van a traspasar y quitárselo de encima?


----------



## McMax (16 Ago 2021)

"yo no quiero servir carnes y pescados" 


Si algo funciona, no lo toques.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ago 2021)

Si lo de la frutería de tu mujer sigue adelante

Deberías hacer comida vegana, para reforzarle las ventas (o para darle salida a las mermas)


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Depende mucho. Este mes de agosto, 60.000€. En todo el verano estimo que 120.000€, o cerca.
> 
> El alquiler son 480€/mes.
> 
> ...



Tú idea parece buena y tienes ganas de trabajar. Si tienes amigos hosteleros cuéntales a ver qué tal, pero transpaso aparte,lo que estás contando es como empezar el negocio de nuevo. Sé que Pacogal es barato pero no tanto, si consigues afianzar clientela autóctona para no depender tanto del turismo, aún bajando precios puede no estar mal. No sé cocina mal en Portugal, pero una paella valenciana de verdad, y platos mediterráneos no es mala idea.

Suerte Hermano y cuéntanos cómo te va yendo si emprendes.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (16 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si lo de la frutería de tu mujer sigue adelante
> 
> Deberías hacer comida vegana, para reforzarle las ventas (o para darle salida a las mermas)



No me jodas que es el mismo forero de la fruteria?
Pensaba que samoa era legal


----------



## Knight who says ni (16 Ago 2021)

¿55.000 euros para el traspaso de un restaurante medio es caro?

Yo no tengo ni puta idea, obviamente, pero montarlo de cero tiene que ser un dolor de muelas entre buscar local, reformarlo, crear la empresa, licencia de apertura... por lo menos en España, Y luego equípalo.

Repito, desde el desconocimiento más absoluto, ¿tan caro es?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (16 Ago 2021)

En todo negocio hay un tonto... Si no lo tienes claro quién es, indefectiblemente eres tú


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No me jodas que es el mismo forero de la fruteria?
> Pensaba que samoa era legal



El mismo modus operandi
Las mismas respuestas

Es más, para que te dé un telele, es el mismo que hace un tiempo dijo que iba a montar un gimnasio y luego un bufete de abogados


----------



## javiwell (16 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que los turistas que van a Portugal a sentarse en un restaurante frente al mar, desean pedir cosas como

Sardinas a la brasa
Carne a la brasa
Bacalao
Buey de mar 
Mariscos a la brasa

La parrilla frente al mar funciona siempre


----------



## javiwell (16 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No me jodas que es el mismo forero de la fruteria?
> Pensaba que samoa era legal



Que no coño, que no somos la misma persona, al leernos, nos influimos todos los unos a los otros.


----------



## Alexrc (16 Ago 2021)

En otros tiempos podría ser un buen negocio. Hoy por hoy son todo incógnitas


----------



## circonita (17 Ago 2021)

No veo yo a nadie con 60.000€ metido en este foro y menos para preguntar algo serio, viendo el nivelazo de cuñados y niños rata, pero aun así, voy a entrar en un hilo inventado de tantos y así jugamos todos.

Pues vamos a ver, con la que está cayendo me imagino que será broma no? me refiero a coger un restaurante turístico al final de la temporada alta y con el sector muerto por culpa del virus.

En fin, que en ese vídeo juego donde un personaje va a meterse en un tinglado semejante yo le diría que lo que quiere el dueño es endiñarle el local muerto de risa a algún pringado, trincar la pasta y cuando vengan tiempos mejores y cumpla el contrato, pues subidón de la ostia en el alquiler o puerta y que pase el siguiente, vamos, un fracaso de manual, donde el que gana es el traspasista.


----------



## 1447 (17 Ago 2021)

Algunos nacen para perder no intentéis evitarlo.

Adelante campeón es un negocio sin fisuras.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Ago 2021)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> montarlo de cero tiene que ser un dolor de muelas entre buscar local, reformarlo, crear la empresa, licencia de apertura... por lo menos en España, Y luego equípalo.



Din del hilo. Pero aquí como con los pisos, aconsejan al forero que ofrezca dos tapas de yogur


----------



## spica (17 Ago 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si lo de la frutería de tu mujer sigue adelante
> 
> Deberías hacer comida vegana, para reforzarle las ventas (o para darle salida a las mermas)



No jodas que es el mismo.


----------



## Pajirri (17 Ago 2021)

si algo es bueno, no se deja....

Si te quedas con el local, los ex empleados tendran las vacaciones soñadas. gracias a tu pringadez.


----------



## drlynch (17 Ago 2021)

Yo siempre he escuchado a responsables de restaurantes que hay que dar de comer a la gente lo que ellos quieran comer, y no lo que tu pienses que ellos querrían comer porque a ti te guste o seas un hacha haciendo esos platos.

No sé cómo te saldrá la jugada, pero creo que el empezar ya dando por sentado que no te equivocas en ese aspecto tan importante y tan esencial, es empezar mal.

Suerte si te metes en el lío.


----------



## JonasMartell (17 Ago 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> Yo quiero hacer pocos platos, pero bien hechos. De hecho, lo que están cocinando ahora es una gran mierda, para mi gusto. De mal aspecto y caro.
> 
> ...



Con esa cantidad de traspaso huele a ruina, si fuera de otra manera sonaría mejor


----------



## Piotr (17 Ago 2021)

Vender "katisukas" en las azores en plena pandemia... Te vas a forrar cabrón


----------

